# relabel blanks with own name



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I have blanks from Monag and I am trying to cut the seam open and then insert my own tag and wash instructions. It takes a lot of time and removes the threads from the neck on the back of the shirt. Is there an easier way to do remove and relabel?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are replacing sewn in tags, that is the only way it can be done.

An Alternative is tagless (printed) labels. They are easier to have done.


----------

